

Apple responsible for 99.4% of mobile app sales in 2009 - bensummers
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/01/apple-responsible-for-994-of-mobile-app-sales-in-2009.ars

======
pistoriusp
From Mr. Gruber ([http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/01/18/gartner-app-
stor...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/01/18/gartner-app-store)):

Foresman is wrong here. Apple didn’t announce 3 billion App Store sales; they
announced 3 billion downloads, including free apps. Apple has never (to my
knowledge) publicly revealed the breakdown between free and paid app downloads
from the App Store.

However, if Gartner is correct that all other platforms combined accounted for
only 16 million mobile app sales last year, then Apple’s share of the market
is astonishingly high. It’s not 99.4 percent, as Foresman indicates, but still
crazy-ass high.

------
tcarnell
? but that's kinda like saying 99.9% MacBooks use MacOS - Mac have created
this market, and for some reason people seem obsessed giving money to the
iStore for 'apps' that are either second-rate games/novalties or that give
access to information that is already completely free and accessible from the
built-in web browser.

I give this iPhone fad another 6-12 months before developers get thoroughly
p1ssed-off with Apple and start writing the 'quality' apps for android. The
iPhone app store will become an unused repository of thousands and thousands
of useless bits of software...

~~~
tcarnell
Apologies - I didn't mean to sound aggressive, thanks for sharing the info !!!
:-)

~~~
mattmanser
As long as there's money to be made, you'll still get quality apps in the app
store.

It will not die just because they've pissed off a few developers. There are
plenty of others ready to take their place, just as capable.

------
dlsspy
Procter & Gamble sues for an obvious attempt at infringing on their Ivory
trademark.

